# steath packaged from alin shop



## triedntrue (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought steath packaged Test and EQ from Alin shop. What i got is labled as sex lubricant. Both the test and the EQ smell exactly the same. Did I get beat or is this standard operation procedure? Does anyone Know wether alinshop is bogus or what? Im trying to do something for my self here and dont want to put some random shit in my body. My buddy that ordered with me said he trust them but IDK. Please any info would be out standing.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2012)

triedntrue, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2012)

welcome !!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 19, 2012)

way too much detail in your post!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2012)

Alinshop is a sponsor on anabolic steroid forums. Might ask them there.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 20, 2012)

triedntrue said:


> I bought steath packaged Test and EQ from Alin shop. What i got is labled as sex lubricant. Both the test and the EQ smell exactly the same. Did I get beat or is this standard operation procedure? Does anyone Know wether alinshop is bogus or what? Im trying to do something for my self here and dont want to put some random shit in my body. My buddy that ordered with me said he trust them but IDK. Please any info would be out standing.



PM me please.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck.  I hope you find the answers you seek.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Alinshop is a sponsor on anabolic steroid forums. Might ask them there.



Thanks for your help.


----------

